# Brembo vs. OEM rotors



## DLoMatic (May 28, 2009)

Time for new front rotors and pads on the MKIV Golf - current rotors and pads are completely stock

looking at ECS - 

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_IV--2.0/Braking/Rotors/ES257392/

are $87.03 while OEM replacements are $124.95, ~40$ less. 

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_IV--2.0/Braking/Rotors/ES2515397/


The descriptions aren't much help - anyone used these Brembos, or have thoughts for why the price difference? quality difference?


Cheers!


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

A lot of Brembos are actually made in Mexico. Quality can be spotted with a lot of pock marks in the rotor surface of MKIII 10.1" rotors made the same place.

I would buy these myself:

http://www.europartsdirect.com/item.wws?sku=40554003500&itempk=39056&mfr=MEYLE&weight=13.32

These are plated rotors with the plating coating 100% of the rotor, not just flashed on the friction surfaces.

Free Ground Shipping.

I've had Meyle Corrado G60 11.0" 4-bolt rotors on my 97 Jetta GT for two years, and they are barely wearing (plating is gone off the friction surface of course, but holding up well over the rest of the rotors).


----------



## DLoMatic (May 28, 2009)

germancarnut51 said:


> I would buy these myself:
> 
> http://www.europartsdirect.com/item.wws?sku=40554003500&itempk=39056&mfr=MEYLE&weight=13.32
> 
> ...



Thanks for the heads up, mate! this got me looking into the Meyles and so far nothing but good reviews. Think I'm sold. 

Cheers- 
D


----------



## BlackZach (Nov 4, 2007)

Brembo makes a lot of the OEM stuff just a FYI


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

BlackZach said:


> Brembo makes a lot of the OEM stuff just a FYI


But not MKIII or MKIV brake rotors.

Brembo has factories all over the world according to the press information on their website.

Once upon a time, Brembo was known for only supplying the highest quality parts. Unfortunately, with sucess (as with many companies) quality control has become spotty.


----------

